# One barrel isn't enough?



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just saw this....
http://www.guns.com/gilboa-snake-double-barreled-ar-15-8752.html


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Why not three??


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

what out all the geardo's will be all over this with ridiculous flashlights, lasers, grips, and optics


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

She can't go down with 3 in her... not 3!!!... oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> what out all the geardo's


huh? <shrug>


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tyee Dave said:


> huh? <shrug>


Watch...auto corrct got me


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The Israelis have always made some goofy products.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Practical - no, cool - yes


----------

